# Paper tuning issues........



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

Paper does not matter. I dont even use it. You're golden right were you are. Dont touch anything. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jl3216 (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks for the info, I appreciate it. 
When I shoot there bare shaft from 32 yards, I'd swear I see it kick, but I'm getting straight entrance into the target. I still feel like something isn't quite right...


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

jl3216 said:


> Thanks for the info, I appreciate it.
> When I shoot there bare shaft from 32 yards, I'd swear I see it kick, but I'm getting straight entrance into the target. I still feel like something isn't quite right...


One fletched and ONE bareshaft is not enough. Stay at 20 yards. Fire at LEAST three fletched, so you have a GROUP of fletched arrows, and fire at LEAST TWO bareshafts, and see if the two bareshafts fly, impact INSIDE the group of fletched arrows.


----------



## Throluzaty (Mar 6, 2016)

I agree with paper tuning only means so much shooting several fletched and bare shafts at 15 or 20 yards works well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anb5298 (Mar 23, 2020)

Robspartacus said:


> Paper does not matter. I dont even use it. You're golden right were you are. Dont touch anything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


Wow i cant believe that someone would say that paper doesnt matter.


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

anb5298 said:


> Wow i cant believe that someone would say that paper doesnt matter.


Why is that? A bareshaft tell light years more than paper. Do you believe paper tuning tells more about arrow flight than bareshaft? I'm all ears. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relaxer12 (Mar 28, 2020)

Thats something i haven't heard about.. the bare shaft thanks.


----------



## AKAUMike (Feb 28, 2020)

Now I'm confused on why paper doesn't tell or support anything. This weekend I switched to a different arrow for increasing weight. When I shot 6 arrows 3 would be good and 3 about 3 inches off. It didn't matter on the arrow. I would take a bad shot arrow and shoot it again and it would be dead on. So I decided to shot through paper and see if they were flying straight. At 12 feet away I had a nock right tear. Shooting the Elite Kure I used the S.E.T. and shoot bullet holes. Now all six shots are acceptable.


----------



## AKAUMike (Feb 28, 2020)

In my opinion shooting through paper at 3 feet is too close. Try a couple at 6 feet then 10-12 feet then 15-20 feet. Each tells a story, such as: about the bow(kooks point, center shot, etc) then about the arrow (spine, too weak, too stiff) then about drag (fletching, arrow stabilization)


----------



## dpdub (Apr 9, 2020)

I've had success using the Easton Arrow Tuning and Maintenance Guide, you can download it for free on the interwebs.


----------



## HuntnFish510 (Mar 18, 2020)

dpdub said:


> I've had success using the Easton Arrow Tuning and Maintenance Guide, you can download it for free on the interwebs.


For some reason this link doesnt work on Eastons site. Says page not found. Any chance you have the guide and can email it or post it? 

I am having some major paper tuning issues myself, and I cant seem to figure it out. Would love some guidance. Want to read more about tuning my bow. My first brand new bow and I want to get it right


----------



## bucktrout (Oct 29, 2003)

if your arrow doesn't fly straight it's not tuned. shooting thru paper is the best place to start because it shows exactly what the arrow is doing. from there you can bare shaft tune and walk back tune. but if you don't start with a straight flying arrow you are wasting alot of time.


----------



## 4ester (Jul 8, 2011)

Proper grip and a surprise release go a long way for a good paper tear. Honestly paper is the first step and I still end up making adjustments after the fact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rodfather (Apr 24, 2020)

Paper tuning tells a lot! First you need to find true center left and right as well as the correct nock height. One reason why people have so many problems paper tuning is because of being under spine or over spine. Once you have your rest centered and a good paper tune don’t move your rest, doing so will only compromise your accuracy at longer distances. When shooting at paper at (13 yards) and getting a bad tear then you are probably getting tail whip due to being under spined. Maybe you have too heavy of a tip? Should you be shooting a 300 spine?


----------



## String Bender (Feb 1, 2020)

Paper is a step in the process, not an end result.


----------



## harrison_floyd (Mar 14, 2016)

3 feet is too close, the arrow hasn't straightened out from the initial flex try at least 10 but in the end result is if the bow groups at all distances and shoots good that's what truly matters. thers been bows that don't shoot perfect bullet holes that have won money


----------



## G. Martin (Aug 2, 2017)

www.wvac.asn.au/docs/TuningGuideEaston.pdf
Here's a good link.


----------



## JDRealty (May 9, 2020)

All kinds of knowledge being dropped on this thread.


----------

